# problème macbook ??



## sandrine91 (8 Juin 2006)

cela fait deux fois (une fois il y a quelques jours) et aujourd'hui, mon macbook est éteint et quand j'appuie sur le bouton de mise en marche , il ne démarre pas ! 
je suis obligée d'enlever la batterie et de la remettre et là il redémarre  
à votre avis quel est le problème ? batterie ?
merci de votre aide  
je voudrais savoir si cela nécessite un retour chez Apple ?


----------



## Dramis (8 Juin 2006)

Il faudrait appeller le service apple, ce n'est pas normal


----------



## sandrine91 (8 Juin 2006)

j'ai appelé apple qui m'a fait enlever la batterie et appuyé 10 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage puis il m'a dit que ça allait réinitialiser je ne sais plus quoi......et qu'en cas de renouvellement du problème il fallait que je les rappelle.....(il m'a donné un num de dossier ) alors j'espère et je croise les doigts pour que le problème ne se reproduise pas ! 
je ne veux pas me séparer de mon macbook :love:


----------



## Belisaire (8 Juin 2006)

Même problème que toi la semaine dernière avec un macbook 1,83 acheté à la FNAC et échangé depuis... Aucun problème de cet ordre avec le nouveau. 

Sur l'ancien j'avais ajouté une barette de 512 qui semblait défectueuse. As-tu rajouté de la mémoire ?


----------



## Felisse (8 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai appelé apple qui m'a fait enlever la batterie et appuyé 10 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage puis il m'a dit que ça allait réinitialiser je ne sais plus quoi......et qu'en cas de renouvellement du problème il fallait que je les rappelle.....(il m'a donné un num de dossier ) alors j'espère et je croise les doigts pour que le problème ne se reproduise pas !
> je ne veux pas me séparer de mon macbook :love:




C'est la réinitialisation du système de gestion de l'énergie sur le MacBook (c'est quelque chose que l'on retrouve sur tous les Mac).
Chez moi, cela n'avait rien fait...

Bon, je pense que cela va se terminer en échange.... 
J'ai en plus le problème de décollement de la partie supérieure juste au niveau des ports sur la gauche...
Mais j'ai encore besoin de mon mac pour quelques jours. On verra après.


----------



## sandrine91 (8 Juin 2006)

moi, je croise les doigts pour ne plus avoir ce problème  
on verra bien.....


----------



## sandrine91 (8 Juin 2006)

pour répondre à Belisaire, je n'ai pas ajouté de mémoire ; je l'ai eu d'origine avec 1 giga


----------



## silvbar (10 Juin 2006)

juste pour information, le coup de laisser appuyé le doigt sur le bouton de demarage permet en fait de décharger l'electricité statique de la carte mère. en effet quand l'ordi est trop chargé en elctricité statique l'ordinateur se met en protection pour ne pas grillé la carte. Ceci est vrai sur tous les ordinateurs portable (mac et pc).Après la manip est peut etre différente selon les ordis, mais il faut toujours enlever la batterie.
ce problème survient surtout quand on utilise l'ordi sur secteur.
voilà, en espèrant que ce ne soit que ça.


----------



## Felisse (10 Juin 2006)

Désolé de te contredire, mais cela n'a strictement rien à voir.
Selon Apple ici (point N°8) :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303234
Cela sert à réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation du portable.

Enfin, pas efficace pour moi...


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Juin 2006)

pour l'instant ça ne me la pas refait .....je croise les doigts


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Juin 2006)

eh bien voilà ou j'en suis :

après un autre appel à Apple à cause du même problème qui s'est reproduit : échange batterie et toujours le même problème !
autre appel : réinstallation du système : toujours le même problème épisodiquement !
autre appel : retour en sav en angleterre ; il fonctionne parfaitement quelques jours et aujourd'hui rebelote il ne veut pas démarrer !
donc ils me proposent de le reprendre en sav en angleterre..... 

le technicien que j'ai en ligne me dit que c'est délicat car le non démarrage du macbook est épisodique et que au sav ils ont dû le démarrer sans problèmes.
je commence à désespérer de pouvoir régler ce soucis : QU'EN PENSEZ VOUS ?
d'après vous de QUOI CE PROBLEME PEUT IL VENIR ?
NON DEMARRAGE DU MACBOOK EPISODIQUE (une fois toute les trente fois .....) et à ce moment là , je remarque que le dessous de l'ordi est chaud alors qu'il devrait être froid puisque arrété.........et un message s'affiche lorsque j'arrive à le redémarrer en enlevant et en remettant la batterie : l'ordinateur a redémarré après que os x a quitté inopinément....:mouais:


----------



## isoyann (30 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> eh bien voilà ou j'en suis :
> 
> après un autre appel à Apple à cause du même problème qui s'est reproduit : échange batterie et toujours le même problème !
> autre appel : réinstallation du système : toujours le même problème épisodiquement !
> ...


le mien m a fait ca une foi le technicien de mon revendeur a fis un reset pmu et depuis plus de pb mais comme je suis un peu onquiet quant au retour de ce pb est ce que tu peux me donner les 4 premier numero de serie de ton ordi en prive pour que je compare avec les miens merci


----------



## Frodon (30 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> eh bien voilà ou j'en suis :
> 
> après un autre appel à Apple à cause du même problème qui s'est reproduit : échange batterie et toujours le même problème !
> autre appel : réinstallation du système : toujours le même problème épisodiquement !
> ...



Quand tu éteinds ton MacBook tu attends bien à chaque fois quelques secondes (5 à 10 secondes) après que l'écran se soit éteint avant de fermer le capot???

Je dis ca parce que s'il chauffe quand il devrait être éteint c'est qu'il est pas éteint...  Donc bien faire attention à l'extinction de bien attendre la fin de l'extinction avant de fermer le capot, sinon il peut se retrouver dans un état ni éteint ni vraiment correctement allumé...


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juillet 2006)

isoyann a dit:
			
		

> le mien m a fait ca une foi le technicien de mon revendeur a fis un reset pmu et depuis plus de pb mais comme je suis un peu onquiet quant au retour de ce pb est ce que tu peux me donner les 4 premier numero de serie de ton ordi en prive pour que je compare avec les miens merci



voici le num de série de mon ordi :

4H620373U9E

peux tu me dire ce qu'est le reset pmu ? (le fait d'enlever la batterie et d'appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage ??)


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu éteinds ton MacBook tu attends bien à chaque fois quelques secondes (5 à 10 secondes) après que l'écran se soit éteint avant de fermer le capot???
> 
> Je dis ca parce que s'il chauffe quand il devrait être éteint c'est qu'il est pas éteint...  Donc bien faire attention à l'extinction de bien attendre la fin de l'extinction avant de fermer le capot, sinon il peut se retrouver dans un état ni éteint ni vraiment correctement allumé...



oui oui ....justement, j'attends toujours que l'écran s'éteigne avant de fermer le capot de l'ordi.
je me demande vraiment de ou ce problème peut venir....
je me demande si le mieux est de renvoyer l'ordi au sav alors qu'il a présenté le probème et qu'il ne redémarre pas ; comme ça ils verront de quoi il retourne (sauf que le macbook risque de chauffer ++ dans le carton de retour au sav...)
  
le problème ne semble pas être grâve mais il est génant  
ma soeur a eu le même sur un pc portable à ses débuts et après il ne lui a plus fait....
MYSTERE......


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juillet 2006)

pouvez vous me dire ou se situent sur le clavier les touches COMMANDE et OPTION pour que je fasse une réactualisation de la PRAM (j'ai vu sur le site su service technique d'apple que l'on pouvait faire cette manip pour résoudre -peut être - ce probleme...)


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> pouvez vous me dire ou se situent sur le clavier les touches COMMANDE et OPTION pour que je fasse une r&#233;actualisation de la PRAM (j'ai vu sur le site su service technique d'apple que l'on pouvait faire cette manip pour r&#233;soudre -peut &#234;tre - ce probleme...)



je m'excuse pour les posts &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition.....
le probl&#232;me c'est que je veux faire cette manip mais voici la question : 
je dois la faire quand l'ordi ne veut pas d&#233;marrer.....et s'il d&#233;marre comme ce matin : puis-je quand m&#234;me faire cette r&#233;actualisation de la pram d'une autre fa&#231;on ?:rose:


----------



## Tox (1 Juillet 2006)

Commande, c'est la pomme et control, la touche &#224; c&#244;t&#233;. A mon sens, tu peux essayer quand tu veux cette r&#233;initialisation.


----------



## sandrine91 (3 Juillet 2006)

ce week end mon macbook a très bien fonctionné ; ce matin je veux le mettre en route : il me fait sa ptite musique de mise enmarche et .....écran gris sans plus rien !!! 
UPS doit venir le chercher, eh bien tant mieux car là ils constateront bien qu'il a un problème..........car je commençais à me lasser de devoir les appeler pour les problèmes de démarrage (habituellement rien ne se passait quand j'appuyais sur le bouton d'alimentation)


----------



## chtitecapu (19 Août 2009)

Mon ordi m'a fait exactement la même chose alors que j'étais en vacance ... j'ai dabord cru que cetait du au changement d'humidité mais de retour hez moi il ne fonctionne toujours pas ... si tu en sais plus peux tu m'informer quant aux raisons ?!
Je sens que je vais encoer devoir payer ... alors que l'écran beug tout seul, je ne lui ai jamais rien fait subir !


----------



## catchatcatchat (31 Décembre 2011)

Please help me!

Macintosh is wrongly formated and installed Windows 7,  the offered discs are broken, how can I reinstall Leopard?

I tried many ways, but failed!

If possible, please enlight me 
by mail
cat_chat_cat_chat@yahoo.de

Thank you very much!
Charles


----------

